# EasyJet shambles



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Son and his partner due to fly back to Belfast this morning after 10 days with us in Torredembarra. They got a text early morning that no sandwiches were available on the flight only to be told at the airport that the flight had been cancelled.

The next available flight from them was on Sunday to Luton and a connection to Belfast. 
They then bused them to a Barcelona hotel that had no rooms available.

There is now a near riot going on back at the airport (NI folk are good at that. :smile2 with 140 passengers seriously peed off at EasyJet's crap customer service response. 

Looks like they'll be returning to us for a few days, we'll be happy to see them but they won't be in great form. I imagine we'll crack open some Spanish Brandy, and they'll be preparing to claim whatever they can rightfully claim from Notso-EasyJet. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds like the service depends on which country you are flying from. 

My daughter's recent EasyJet flight, together with most others that evening were cancelled because of bad weather. EasyJet paid for two nights in a good hotel and refunded the return flight fee as she chose to not rebook.


That would not happen with Ryanair. 


It appears that most means of travel have been disrupted this summer across Europe. Over crowded roads, incompetent holiday drivers, the weather, Spanish air traffic control, Ryanair pilot strike, last night our ferry was delayed two hours because a passenger was taken ill and so on.


That's life nowadays.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm well aware that shxt happens, it's the appalling customer care some companies provide when it does go bad that enrages people.

Especially as you say it's not unusual for things to go wrong therefore they've had plenty of practice of similar situations to get the customer interaction right.

They have now been advised of other hotel accommodation, let's hope it's not another wasted bus trip.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

RyanAir has MASSIVE problems today due to pilot strikes with multiple flights being cancelled Germany (250 flights) Sweden Denmark Belgium and Ireland are all experiencing the same strikes and the countries they fly too will of course also be hit - so the UK is hit from all of those destinations.

This info comes from BBC sources on Breakfast. RyanAir has said they will not accept changes to their existing policies and the pilots are refusing to budge over the RyanAir habit of suddenly changing the pilots location e.g. from Dublin to "you are now living in Berlin - sort it out".

So it is unlikely that this will be solved rapidly


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> RyanAir has MASSIVE problems today due to pilot strikes with multiple flights being cancelled Germany (250 flights) Sweden Denmark Belgium and Ireland are all experiencing the same strikes and the countries they fly too will of course also be hit - so the UK is hit from all of those destinations.
> 
> This info comes from BBC sources on Breakfast. RyanAir has said they will not accept changes to their existing policies and the pilots are refusing to budge over the *RyanAir habit of suddenly changing the pilots location e.g. from Dublin to "you are now living in Berlin - sort it out".*
> 
> So it is unlikely that this will be solved rapidly


British Airways did that twice to me in 5 years in the '70s, and to Jersey where I was not allowed to buy a house and where, as a bachelor, was not allowed to rent a 2-bed town house.(Jersey Housing Committee was used to control Immigration). They were surprised when I quit.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I gorne orff flying completely.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> RyanAir has MASSIVE problems today due to pilot strikes with multiple flights being cancelled Germany (250 flights) Sweden Denmark Belgium and Ireland are all experiencing the same strikes and the countries they fly too will of course also be hit - so the UK is hit from all of those destinations.
> 
> This info comes from BBC sources on Breakfast. RyanAir has said they will not accept changes to their existing policies and the pilots are refusing to budge over the RyanAir habit of suddenly changing the pilots location e.g. from Dublin to "you are now living in Berlin - sort it out".
> 
> So it is unlikely that this will be solved rapidly


Yes Dave the Ryanair issues were well telegraphed when they screwed up their xmas schedules, that and the pilots unrest was the main reason none of my family due to visit us even considered booking flights with them.

Good luck to the pilots in dispute Mr Ryan needs to be faced down for the tyrant he is, power to the workers. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I gorne orff flying completely.
> 
> Ray.


 I have too, but we have to do it for Basia to get back to Mother. Too far to drive from UK/France to Poland and back each time. If it were just from France to England then it would be the ferry.

If you have to fly the front LH seat is the preference - at least there you are told what is going on. But even that seat I am happy to have vacated. Prefer my control seat in the MH.

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I won't bore you with the excruciating week-long hassles with my husband's SA car insurer, statistically one of the better ones. I drank a lot of whisky this week. Thank goodness my son brought 2 delicious bottles of single malt with him.


Service is extinct!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You need to think on your feet here. If they end up back with you for a few days bill them £200 a night each, do a proper invoice (I'll do yer one for RGB Hotels or summut for 10%) and get them to send the bills to Sleazy Jet. No, don't thank me.

I reckon at this rate Motorhome prices will triple come March 29th so every cloud an all that.


----------

